# Seeking lease in SOWEGA - sort of near Albany



## bullit (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking for something fairly near Albany (~ an hour or less)... biggest interest is in turkey for me and the wife (she doesn't shoot, just enjoys it). 
Turkey only would be "just right"!
Property size is not very important.
Sure need to find something, it's easier to call in a turkey than to find a place to hunt 'em!


----------



## dgrenke2 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 680 arces if you are interested in Buena vista


----------



## bullit (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, but Buena Vista is a little too far for an early morning drive.


----------



## Gimpy (Feb 10, 2014)

Is Ware county to far for you?


----------



## bullit (Feb 10, 2014)

Ware co.. too far but thanks.


----------



## meathammer (Feb 19, 2014)

*buena vista*

dgrenke2,

  I am interested in the land in Buena vista for turkey hunting lease.  pm sent


----------



## joedublin (Apr 11, 2014)

515 acre 10-man club with deer, loads of turkeys, 2 streams and many,many white oaks. Won't know if I have and opening until the end of this month (April).Phone 352-694-5419 after 6 PM.


----------



## Keegan66 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have openings in Club in Berrien County, Nashville,Ga. Plenty of Turkeys. If that will work,give me a call @ 229-507-8026


----------



## Retired USN (Aug 4, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## joedublin (Apr 26, 2015)

We still have ONE opening in our 16 year old QDM deer and turkey club in Whigham,Georgia. Expect it to be filled this weekend.


----------



## bullit (Jun 10, 2015)

bump


----------

